# r32 gtr v's veyron ?



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

right sat here watching the top gear episode with the veyron vs's the plane across europe 
clarkson mentioned the veyron does 0-60 mph in 2.5 secs 

got me thinking what would it take to get my 32gtr to equal that ...? and is it realistically possible ... and be still useable as a weekend car


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the 32 doesnt do reliability lol ;-)

quite alot of £ i would imagine

its not really a comfortable long distance car


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

A 32 with Veyron rivalling performance isn't a comfortable long distance car or just a 32 in general?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

markM3 said:


> A 32 with Veyron rivalling performance isn't a comfortable long distance car or just a 32 in general?


stock seats i found not to be too comfy long distance and your talking about what 1000miles ? in one stretch?

34gtr seats are nicer but still lots of money to get a 32 to that spec

id rather take the Veyron please


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

first of all my 32 has been running around 600hp for the last year or so no problems 

and the question in this thread was can the 32gtr be made to do a similar 0-60 time as a veyron reasonably easily and only that... and remain driveable ...not how comfy the seats are !!


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Definately doable! Just a matter of throwing money at it. and throwing more money at it when it blows up


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've thought about it briefly, then rejected the idea. A solid 1200bhp would be absolutely required and I still don't think it could guarantee being equal, but it's surely be in the same class, although at some point the Veyron would pass the R32 due to aerodynamics. The R32 using a slower shifting manual transmission, even a sequential, is another consideration.

The car would also have to have utterly huge topmount twins, as well as have to run nitrous, so I don't know how much fun it'd be as a street car.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

miragev said:


> first of all my 32 has been running around 600hp for the last year or so no problems
> 
> and the question in this thread was can the 32gtr be made to do a similar 0-60 time as a veyron reasonably easily and only that... and remain driveable ...not how comfy the seats are !!



600bhp wouldnt get you diddly squat.

Try the mother of all engine builds,serious weight loss and some serious suspension setup,and then,maybe then you might get a sub 3 second 0-60 time.

Otherwize,forget it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Keep DREAMING!

The mother of all R32GTR's is arguably Keith Cowies Drag monster - Even that wouldn't hold a candle to a Veyron on the road.

Face facts, the Veyron is state of the art technology and a 20 year old GTR isn't.

Don't get me wrong, I'd still rather have a GTR!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

matty32 said:


> the 32 doesnt do reliability lol ;-)
> 
> quite alot of £ i would imagine
> 
> its not really a comfortable long distance car


Why dont R32's do reliability ?  

I've found mine comfy enough on long road trips. Done quite a few 1000m weekend trips across Europe and never got out the other end feeling battered. I think they make pretty good grand tourers.

But as for any Nissan matching a Veron, no chance !


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Irish GTR said:


> 600bhp wouldnt get you diddly squat.
> 
> Try the mother of all engine builds,serious weight loss and some serious suspension setup,and then,maybe then you might get a sub 3 second 0-60 time.
> 
> Otherwize,forget it.


try reading the post again ....i said my car has been running 600hp reliably for over a year after someone said 32's were not reliable ...no where did i say 600hp would let me take on a veyron ...!!!


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Trev said:


> Keep DREAMING!
> 
> The mother of all R32GTR's is arguably Keith Cowies Drag monster - Even that wouldn't hold a candle to a Veyron on the road.
> 
> ...


my question was not if i could get my gtr to match a veyron on the road which is clearly not going to happen...
the thread was... is it possible to get a road going 32gtr to do a 2.5 second 0-60mph time and be a driveable road car top speed does not even come it to it also only 0-60 thats it !!!

and what would be needed to get the car to that stage 

people please read the questions before commenting ..


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

I thought it does a quarter mile in 10.4 sec? I think a Highly tuned skyline would have it till about 200mph possibly a bit more

The Veyron could do it all day tho


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

Getting good traction is the key to quick acceleration, you can have all the power in the world but if you cant get it on the road its useless


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

This is one of the old story of who ever start the biggest finish the biggest.

The Veyron start with 8 litres and 16 cylinders.
The GTR start with 2.6 litres and 6 cylinders.

The GTR will need to put alot more stress on the engine to match the power of the Veyron, and therefore reliability goes out the window.

The Veyron does weight close to 1900kg, but weight play a much smaller part when your car is already moving. Aerodynamic plays a big role at high speed, and the Veyron isn't shy in that department either. Therefore, the GTR only advantage will be on a drag start... and I doubt you will be dragging a Veyron on a stoplight anytime soon. If you decide to have a play at motorway speed, then 1000bhp is 1000bhp.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Pretty sure stocker Veyrons have done 9s... even if it were 10.4s I'd like to know how street friendly most GTRs who have gone under 10.5 are in the trip they did the low 10s. Remember the Veyron uses normal pump fuel etc etc, so to compete with the Veyron you'd have to do it with the same conditions. 

You'd essentially need an R32 GTR with in the area of 1000hp on normal pump fuel, while making it quite driveable etc as well. Bit of a tall ask if you ask me. An R35 GTR however, if someone could make the gearbox a bit stronger....


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

once again the question was IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET A 32 GTR TO DO 2.5 SECOND 0-60 MPH TIME AND STILL BE A USEABLE ROAD CAR AND WHAT SORT OF POWER AND MODS WOULD BE NEEDED TO ACIEVE THIS ... I ONLY MENTIONED THE VEYRON AS A REFERENCE ....PLEASE PLEASE FORGET THE ******* VEYRON.. also i never asked about 1000mile trips nor quarter mile times nor seat comfort etc etc ... please guy concentrate..


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

and now look whats happened after repeating my self 3 times thus causing myself to swear i have received an infraction notice and 1 point for not disguising my swearing good enough....oohh well not my day ..


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Why dont R32's do reliability ?
> 
> I've found mine comfy enough on long road trips. Done quite a few 1000m weekend trips across Europe and never got out the other end feeling battered. I think they make pretty good grand tourers.
> 
> But as for any Nissan matching a Veron, no chance !


i heard the older gen 32 blocks where one of the strongest around, ...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

miragev said:


> once again the question was IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET A 32 GTR TO DO 2.5 SECOND 0-60 MPH TIME AND STILL BE A USEABLE ROAD CAR AND WHAT SORT OF POWER AND MODS WOULD BE NEEDED TO ACIEVE THIS


In short probably not.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Just looking purely at the 0 to 60 question/comfy road car bit. Performance car tested a 510bhp R32 in 1997 at 3.7 seconds 0 -to 60. The car was full weight and had a Quaife six speed box I believe. From the limited pictures in the article it doesn't look like it was running particuarly wide rubber. 

Now I'm not a blinkered Skyline owner but bearing in mind how heavy the Veyron is and how much better its aerodynamics are I would have thought that the R32's only chance of competing whilst still being a usable road car would be in a low speed accelleration test like a 0 to 60.

So...theoretically then and just for a laugh:
OS giken uprated gear kit has a 2.695 ratio first gear that would give you 62mph at 9,000rpm in 1st gear with the standard final drive ratio.
Uprate the engine internals to be able to cope with 9000rpm and have the lightest reciprocating parts you can afford (front pulley/Crank/rods/pistons/flywheel/clutch/prop)
1.5 way front and rear diffs
Get the widest(and yet lightest) wheels that will fit on the car and road legal semi slicks
Fit nitrous and set it up to get your 600bhp turbo setup to spool faster and provide for 200bhp more squirt at the top end of the rev range too.
Go on a diet for a week
Have a poo before you race for your reg docs (you may not need this after a weeks diet) and make sure James May is driving the Veyron.

Job done...easy peasey. 

Next challenge.......how to reach the moon using nothing but tin foil, cellotape and old toilet rolls....:chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

miragev said:


> my question was not if i could get my gtr to match a veyron on the road which is clearly not going to happen...
> the thread was... is it possible to get a road going 32gtr to do a 2.5 second 0-60mph time and be a driveable road car top speed does not even come it to it also only 0-60 thats it !!!
> 
> and what would be needed to get the car to that stage
> ...


STILL keep dreaming.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

if a 2.5sec 0-60 is all you need to do, then I think it's possible with 2530s.

I would approach this problem in this way though (given a £100K budget):

- Veilside widebody kit, to cover the 315 series slicks I'd have on all four corners
- uprated LSDs, front and rear
- full carbon clutch
- as much beefing up of the drivetrain and transmission (a lot of choices here)
*- individual wet nitrous injectors per throttle body, 250 shot or thereabouts*
- a LOT of launch practice; technique is extremely important in getting fast times off the line.

I say it can be done. But it will take a lot of nitrous, huge slicks, meticulous programming of the multiport nitrous system, good launch technique, and a drivetrain that can handle the shock loading of firing a 1500kg brick from a standstill to 60mph in, well, 2.5 seconds


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

guys can i just say , interesting thread as this may be, I think you will finds its torque that gets you up and going for your acceleration not BHP.

The veron with 8 litre engine vs our 2.6 is the problem not BHP.

Increase torque and look at what the veyron has does as standard anyone know ?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Torque and bhp are linked (essentially bhp = torque x revs) so I don't think you can speak of them as separate entities.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Back to the original question of "if a GTR can do 0-60 in 2.5 seconds", the answer is probably yes. But I think that will have alot more to do with the driver also as you are traction limited at this power figure.

I am sure the Fujinn (Andy's Pink Sumo R33) have pull a similar 0-60 time when he got off the line at 3G (from his data logger).


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hja-Ozz said:


> I thought it does a quarter mile in 10.4 sec? I think a Highly tuned skyline would have it till about 200mph possibly a bit more
> 
> The Veyron could do it all day tho





Not a chance in Hell of a gtr32 being ahead up to 200mph ,it's about as aerodynamic as a brick.

Anyway the question was not just 0 to 60 in sub 2.5 secs but still useable as a street car ,so no then .Ask Andy Barnes ,Mick,Keith Cowie ,John Bradshaw etc how much things cost ,you would have no reliablity and an empty wallet most of the time


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

mambastu said:


> Just looking purely at the 0 to 60 question/comfy road car bit. Performance car tested a 510bhp R32 in 1997 at 3.7 seconds 0 -to 60. The car was full weight and had a Quaife six speed box I believe. From the limited pictures in the article it doesn't look like it was running particuarly wide rubber.
> 
> Now I'm not a blinkered Skyline owner but bearing in mind how heavy the Veyron is and how much better its aerodynamics are I would have thought that the R32's only chance of competing whilst still being a usable road car would be in a low speed accelleration test like a 0 to 60.
> 
> ...


ROFL............


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

stealth said:


> Not a chance in Hell of a gtr32 being ahead up to 200mph ,it's about as aerodynamic as a brick.


Sorry to take it off topic again 

Bugatti Veyron 0-300 (186mph): 19.4 sec 

VeilSide Skyline R32 GTR 0-300 (186mph): 13.72


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Well ,point taken on the Veilside car ,but the Veyron is still driveable for the street and wont blow up.:chuckle:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Not possible in a street trim. 
Maybe with lots of power, 1st gear to over 60 mph and a drag high traction full rpm launch on racing slicks but I don't see it as a street trim car


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

definitely possible. Oodles of torque can be had from nitrous oxide. But cheater gas is really the only streetable way to get there - streetable because most of the time it's switched off.

In terms of cost however, I think you can rebuild your 1200bhp engine four times a year and it will take a LONG time before you approach the ownership cost of a Veyron.

So yes, it can be, ah, reliable - have two engine sets; an engine/transmission swap can easily be done in a day if it's set aside and ready to go. While you're running that, have the blown engine rebuilt, and then in three months, when you blow your engine and/or transmission again, you're ready to go again


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

^^ Ahh wouldnt that be the life


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

mambastu said:


> Just looking purely at the 0 to 60 question/comfy road car bit. Performance car tested a 510bhp R32 in 1997 at 3.7 seconds 0 -to 60. The car was full weight and had a Quaife six speed box I believe. From the limited pictures in the article it doesn't look like it was running particuarly wide rubber.
> 
> Now I'm not a blinkered Skyline owner but bearing in mind how heavy the Veyron is and how much better its aerodynamics are I would have thought that the R32's only chance of competing whilst still being a usable road car would be in a low speed accelleration test like a 0 to 60.
> 
> ...


hurray ....:chuckle: at last were getting on to the topic of the thread


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

zell said:


> Not possible in a street trim.
> Maybe with lots of power, 1st gear to over 60 mph and a drag high traction full rpm launch on racing slicks but I don't see it as a street trim car


Well acording to a calculator I found It's possible and there are perfectly streetable GTR's that do it regularly...

0-60 can be calculated reasonably accurately from the drag strip 1/8th mile times and speeds

Example of my 1/8th mile times and speeds at Santa Pod

7.1245 seconds
100.90 MPH

This calculates at 2.52 seconds 0-60

Wallace Racing -Calculate how fast your car goes 0 - 60 mph

I took my family on holiday to France last summer in the same car at about the same time as that run. 

Other cars on here that spring to mind, are faster than mine and just as streetable include: Dave's 10s R33GTR (ATCO) That goes to Brussels regularly or TweenieRobs 9s R32GTR well Tweenie will take it to the the opening of a brown paper bag lol, any excuse. Or Rob Mc's 10sec Supra, Kev Huntley's Supra, Gary's 9s R33GTR (would need a bit of sound deadening put back in for hearing sake but still perfectly useable on the road)


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok lets think outside the box, modifying the rb26 and drive train to make the 2.5 second 0-60mph would cost a small fortune and would be so stressed it would be in bits more often than running. So dump the lot and replace it with 4 electric motors one at each wheel and a load of batterys. Cheaper and a lot more reliable and can be as gentle to drive as a milk float when needed.
Wrightspeed "SR-71" will deliver 0-60 in 2.5 seconds - AutoblogGreen

Though i wouldn't want my baby sounding like a golf cart no matter how much quicker than a veyron it would be.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Boydie.NI said:


> Ok lets think outside the box, modifying the rb26 and drive train to make the 2.5 second 0-60mph would cost a small fortune and would be so stressed it would be in bits more often than running. So dump the lot and replace it with 4 electric motors one at each wheel and a load of batterys. Cheaper and a lot more reliable and can be as gentle to drive as a milk float when needed.
> Wrightspeed "SR-71" will deliver 0-60 in 2.5 seconds - AutoblogGreen
> 
> Though i wouldn't want my baby sounding like a golf cart no matter how much quicker than a veyron it would be.[/QUOT]
> ...


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

a GTR can do a 2.5 sec 0-60 time with just a big weight loss program and super sticky tyres and 600 ish hp

it does not require 1000hp. Too much power will only result in wheelspin, you need the right balance of hp and grip if one is more than the other you will lose time - they have to be equal.

Weight loss is the most important factor in any 0-60 sprint. I would put money on the fact that george (DCY) will have the best chance of getting below 2.5 secs as it is probably one of the lightest in the world and a good power level.

mine was recorded at a big 0-60 sprint event (in which i won all 3 classes i ran in)
i got 3.2 seconds running 265 wide street tyres, a good clutch and 600hp on std weight.
All recorded on laser timing equipment and verified by 4 runs with pretty much the same times.

.7 seconds faster is definatly achievable with a better setup


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

but comparing a 0-60 is nothing to do with comparing a GTR to a veyron.

there is nothing you can do to a GTR that will make it better than a Veyron - i dont care how much money you throw at it.

They are in different ballparks altogether


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

plkettle said:


> but comparing a 0-60 is nothing to do with comparing a GTR to a veyron.
> 
> there is nothing you can do to a GTR that will make it better than a Veyron - i dont care how much money you throw at it.
> 
> They are in different ballparks altogether


mate your first post was spot on 
i was only intrested if we could get a gtr to do a 2.5 s 0-60mph reasonably easily 

i only mentioned the veyron as a reference of the 2.5 s 0-60 time 

it's really funny 

half the people who have posted talk about massive transmission upgrades 1200 hp thousands of pounds etc etc to get a 2.5 time and 

and the other half of posts talk about 600hp ish with weight loss programme 
to achieve this ....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I admit to being fascinated by electric performance cars. One word: torque. I obviously have never been behind the wheel of a fast electric car, but I imagine that the feel of being directly connected to the wheels via throttle pedal is a lot more intimate with electric motors than with a gas engine, and especially a big-boost turbo engine. Sometimes I feel like my throttle inputs are like steering inputs on a large boat - you steer in advance of when you calculate you actually need to turn.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> definitely possible. Oodles of torque can be had from nitrous oxide. But cheater gas is really the only streetable way to get there - streetable because most of the time it's switched off.
> 
> In terms of cost however, I think you can rebuild your 1200bhp engine four times a year and it will take a LONG time before you approach the ownership cost of a Veyron.
> 
> So yes, it can be, ah, reliable - have two engine sets; an engine/transmission swap can easily be done in a day if it's set aside and ready to go. While you're running that, have the blown engine rebuilt, and then in three months, when you blow your engine and/or transmission again, you're ready to go again





If you can afford to do all that I doubt you would be running around in an r32 it's Do able,but pointless .


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

stealth said:


> If you can afford to do all that I doubt you would be running around in an r32 it's Do able,but pointless .


perhaps. But I am extremely obsessed with R32 Skylines. So, if I could afford it, I would have 2 or 3 R32s, and about five complete OS Giken powerplants and transmissions on hand.

With that kind of money though, I may get sick of it all and buy an F430 Scuderia - IMHO the best off the shelf stock unmodified car you can buy. But it means that I'd have to give up Skylines, and I can't really say I'm ready to do that. And hell, I've been through four engines in three years, so I'm already not that far off that pace anyways


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> perhaps. But I am extremely obsessed with R32 Skylines. So, if I could afford it, I would have 2 or 3 R32s, and about five complete OS Giken powerplants and transmissions on hand.
> 
> With that kind of money though, I may get sick of it all and buy an F430 Scuderia - IMHO the best off the shelf stock unmodified car you can buy. But it means that I'd have to give up Skylines, and I can't really say I'm ready to do that. And hell, I've been through four engines in three years, so I'm already not that far off that pace anyways




Get the Ferrari and just keep a couple of r32's and have one of them extreamly mental, that would be cool


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

miragev said:


> mate your first post was spot on
> i was only intrested if we could get a gtr to do a 2.5 s 0-60mph reasonably easily
> 
> and the other half of posts talk about 600hp ish with weight loss programme
> to achieve this ....


I would really like to see someone with some quality measuring equipment attached to their GTR show 2.5s 0-60mph with a 600hp GTR on a weightloss program. I am a doubter on that one. 

I am assuming pump gas/street tyres are the order of the day as well, as you refer to being street driveable?

PS. Why do you think its funny people keep reverting to the Veyron thing when the topic title is R32 GTR vs Veyron?


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Lith said:


> I would really like to see someone with some quality measuring equipment attached to their GTR show 2.5s 0-60mph with a 600hp GTR on a weightloss program. I am a doubter on that one.
> 
> I am assuming pump gas/street tyres are the order of the day as well, as you refer to being street driveable?
> 
> PS. Why do you think its funny people keep reverting to the Veyron thing when the topic title is R32 GTR vs Veyron?


i have never said if it is possible or it is not possible i merley asked the question
and yes it would have to be on road tyres and pump gas

and if people read the first post properly it's clear i mentioned the veyron as a reference only 
problem is people don't read they just skim through half the time ..

so if you did read the post you would understand why i find it strange everyone keeps saying "theres no way a 32 will ever beat a veyron "


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

miragev said:


> i have never said if it is possible or it is not possible i merley asked the question
> and yes it would have to be on road tyres and pump gas
> 
> and if people read the first post properly it's clear i mentioned the veyron as a reference only
> problem is people don't read they just skim through half the time ..


I wasn't trying to justify them doing so, but its just something you need to take into account when posting on forums. People almost never read the whole post and yeah I realise you aren't saying its possible (or otherwise) but there are people insisting it shouldn't be that hard. 

2.5s is very very fast to reach 60mph, with a traditional shifter most people will spend around .5s (with a good sharp shift) not even accelerating which quickly gives you 2s tops of acceleration time.


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

Nissan : Rocket Ronnies Abbey Motorsport R33 GTR Skyline

for 0-60 time (2.99)

not a 32 but there's mention of a veyron


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

So 2.99s 0-60mph for a car which runs 10s at 140+mph, should put into perspective the amount of power etc you need to go around 3 flat. .5s off that is quite a lot of improvement to be had....


----------



## Dave270r (Oct 9, 2008)

As mentioned by someone else, if the car is geared to do 60mph in first gear then I don't think you would need silly power. Not having to change up would make quite a bit of difference.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hja-Ozz said:


> I thought it does a quarter mile in 10.4 sec? I think a Highly tuned skyline would have it till about 200mph possibly a bit more
> 
> The Veyron could do it all day tho


Well let's say it this way:
No Veyron owner will race who ever on a road (they aren't crazy and aren't throwing money out of the window , risking a crash)

Anyway a Veyron doesn't handle that great and will be beaten on many tracks by high tuned GTRs easy.(too heavy, no powercontrol in corners) Again which Veyron owners would show up on a race track and race a Yahata GTR for exemple?

Then we will have a last option to spank a veyron and that would only require a sub 9secondes Drag GTR and a Veyron owner showing up on the same day and Dragstrip.

I also wouldn't bed to much on Veyron reliability, there are no 10000 owners who can give reliability statistics on this. Also would a big servicing (after a hard drive) on the Veyrons buy you an R35 GTR and a new Fairlady each time probably.

My conclusion: Build a 9s R32 GTR and if you have the pockets (obvioulsy not even need to have 1/10th of the Veyron price).This can build you a solid R32 GTR that will have comprehensive servicing costs for a car that does the quarter quicker then the Veyron.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Off topic I know but i just read that a woman called Kitty O'Neil drove a hydrogen peroxide powered rocket car to a 3.22 seconds quarter at a speed of 412 mph in 1977 fastest ever recorded quarter mile

My car is a GTR "oh yeah" it's really quick "oh really" - talk about bragging rights lol!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

look there she goes.... MEEEEEOWWWW * that'll be kitty *


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Anyway a Veyron doesn't handle that great and will be beaten on many tracks by high tuned GTRs easy.(too heavy, no powercontrol in corners) Again which Veyron owners would show up on a race track and race a Yahata GTR for exemple?


The Veyron was quicker than the GTR on Top Gears test track.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Anyway a Veyron doesn't handle that great and will be beaten on many tracks by high tuned GTRs easy.(too heavy, no powercontrol in corners)


They are heavy, but so is the R35 GTR and they do ok. The Veyron had heaps of people assuming before its release that it wouldn't handle that well but I recall a few Journos referring to it in the vein of a "Large Elise". Don't confuse that with it handling like an Elise, but the weight it has it moves around very well by all reports I've seen.

There's also the small matter than it has (as someone else said) done a 1.4s faster lap on Top Gears test track - yes it has way more power but 1.4s is a lot faster than a really fast time, and while it has a lot of power there is no way that kind of time was done by going slow into corners and then using mass power to eat the straights.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I did 1500miles across europe in my car last year (i heard someone in germany was opening a brown paper bag  ) I'd like to think it would pull 2.5 to 60 and 200mph+ but havent tested it.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice - very very cool. Have you been doing those numbers on pump gas?


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

found the times and speed when Keith Cowie beat the Veilside 4wd record.

this run was done using radial tyres and the date was 29-7-07

Time File, C:\Data\playtime\Cowie-009T.csv
Report File, C:\Data\playtime\Cowie-009R.csv
Top Speed, 206.4 mph
Min Satellites, 9 

Time(s), Speed( mph), Distance(ft), GPSTime, GPSDate, #sats
0.000, 0.00, 0.00, 14:18:19.002, 29/07/2007, 9
0.421, 10.00, 3.10, 14:18:19.422, 29/07/2007, 9
0.838, 20.00, 12.34, 14:18:19.840, 29/07/2007, 9
1.226, 30.00, 26.50, 14:18:20.228, 29/07/2007, 9
1.606, 40.00, 45.96, 14:18:20.608, 29/07/2007, 9
1.828, 46.03, 60.00, 14:18:20.830, 29/07/2007, 9
1.978, 50.00, 70.59, 14:18:20.979, 29/07/2007, 9
2.539, 60.00, 114.99, 14:18:21.541, 29/07/2007, 9
2.611, 62.14, 121.22, 14:18:21.613, 29/07/2007, 9
2.883, 70.00, 147.76, 14:18:21.885, 29/07/2007, 9
3.260, 80.00, 189.30, 14:18:22.262, 29/07/2007, 9
3.906, 90.00, 269.15, 14:18:22.907, 29/07/2007, 9
4.346, 100.00, 330.53, 14:18:23.348, 29/07/2007, 9
5.001, 110.00, 432.30, 14:18:24.003, 29/07/2007, 9
5.696, 120.00, 548.67, 14:18:24.698, 29/07/2007, 9
6.298, 130.00, 659.03, 14:18:25.300, 29/07/2007, 9
7.341, 140.00, 866.28, 14:18:26.343, 29/07/2007, 9
8.085, 150.00, 1024.58, 14:18:27.087, 29/07/2007, 9
8.924, 160.00, 1215.43, 14:18:27.925, 29/07/2007, 9
9.364, 163.73, 1320.00, 14:18:28.366, 29/07/2007, 9
10.377, 170.00, 1566.42, 14:18:29.379, 29/07/2007, 9
11.597, 180.00, 1879.83, 14:18:30.599, 29/07/2007, 9
13.010, 190.00, 2263.43, 14:18:32.011, 29/07/2007, 9
14.333, 197.78, 2640.00, 14:18:33.334, 29/07/2007, 9
14.751, 200.00, 2762.09, 14:18:33.753, 29/07/2007, 9
17.126, 200.00, 3470.83, 14:18:36.127, 29/07/2007, 9
17.818, 190.00, 3668.89, 14:18:36.820, 29/07/2007, 9
18.567, 180.00, 3872.14, 14:18:37.569, 29/07/2007, 9
18.904, 175.68, 3960.00, 14:18:37.906, 29/07/2007, 9
19.311, 170.00, 4063.22, 14:18:38.313, 29/07/2007, 9
20.009, 160.00, 4232.19, 14:18:39.011, 29/07/2007, 9
20.852, 150.00, 4423.65, 14:18:39.853, 29/07/2007, 9
21.696, 140.00, 4602.68, 14:18:40.698, 29/07/2007, 9
22.787, 130.00, 4819.60, 14:18:41.789, 29/07/2007, 9

Time(s), Speed( mph), Distance(ft), GPSTime, GPSDate, #sats
0.000, 0.00, 0.00, 14:18:19.002, 29/07/2007, 9
0.015, 0.48, 0.01, 14:18:19.017, 29/07/2007, 9
0.215, 5.04, 0.82, 14:18:19.217, 29/07/2007, 9
0.415, 9.87, 3.00, 14:18:19.417, 29/07/2007, 9
0.615, 14.68, 6.60, 14:18:19.617, 29/07/2007, 9
0.815, 19.43, 11.61, 14:18:19.817, 29/07/2007, 9
1.015, 24.41, 18.04, 14:18:20.017, 29/07/2007, 9
1.215, 29.71, 25.97, 14:18:20.217, 29/07/2007, 9
1.415, 34.89, 35.45, 14:18:20.417, 29/07/2007, 9
1.615, 40.24, 46.47, 14:18:20.617, 29/07/2007, 9
1.815, 45.68, 59.07, 14:18:20.817, 29/07/2007, 9
2.015, 51.00, 73.25, 14:18:21.017, 29/07/2007, 9
2.215, 51.86, 88.33, 14:18:21.217, 29/07/2007, 9
2.415, 56.30, 104.20, 14:18:21.417, 29/07/2007, 9
2.615, 62.26, 121.58, 14:18:21.617, 29/07/2007, 9
2.815, 68.05, 140.70, 14:18:21.817, 29/07/2007, 9
3.015, 73.80, 161.50, 14:18:22.017, 29/07/2007, 9
3.215, 79.11, 183.92, 14:18:22.217, 29/07/2007, 9
3.415, 83.06, 207.71, 14:18:22.417, 29/07/2007, 9
3.615, 83.13, 232.08, 14:18:22.617, 29/07/2007, 9
3.815, 87.88, 257.16, 14:18:22.817, 29/07/2007, 9
4.015, 92.56, 283.63, 14:18:23.017, 29/07/2007, 9
4.215, 97.07, 311.44, 14:18:23.217, 29/07/2007, 9
4.415, 101.54, 340.57, 14:18:23.417, 29/07/2007, 9
4.615, 105.64, 370.95, 14:18:23.617, 29/07/2007, 9
4.815, 109.00, 402.43, 14:18:23.817, 29/07/2007, 9
5.015, 110.08, 434.57, 14:18:24.017, 29/07/2007, 9
5.215, 111.12, 467.01, 14:18:24.217, 29/07/2007, 9
5.415, 114.86, 500.15, 14:18:24.417, 29/07/2007, 9
5.615, 118.56, 534.38, 14:18:24.617, 29/07/2007, 9
5.815, 122.11, 569.68, 14:18:24.817, 29/07/2007, 9
6.015, 125.35, 605.97, 14:18:25.017, 29/07/2007, 9
6.215, 128.67, 643.23, 14:18:25.217, 29/07/2007, 9
6.415, 131.89, 681.44, 14:18:25.417, 29/07/2007, 9
6.615, 134.51, 720.51, 14:18:25.617, 29/07/2007, 9
6.815, 136.41, 760.25, 14:18:25.817, 29/07/2007, 9
7.015, 136.20, 800.23, 14:18:26.017, 29/07/2007, 9
7.215, 138.25, 840.48, 14:18:26.217, 29/07/2007, 9
7.415, 141.03, 881.44, 14:18:26.417, 29/07/2007, 9
7.615, 143.85, 923.22, 14:18:26.617, 29/07/2007, 9
7.815, 146.54, 965.81, 14:18:26.817, 29/07/2007, 9
8.015, 149.11, 1009.17, 14:18:27.017, 29/07/2007, 9
8.215, 151.66, 1053.28, 14:18:27.217, 29/07/2007, 9
8.415, 154.14, 1098.13, 14:18:27.417, 29/07/2007, 9
8.615, 156.60, 1143.71, 14:18:27.617, 29/07/2007, 9
8.815, 158.85, 1189.97, 14:18:27.817, 29/07/2007, 9
9.015, 160.97, 1236.88, 14:18:28.017, 29/07/2007, 9
9.215, 162.75, 1284.36, 14:18:28.217, 29/07/2007, 9
9.415, 164.07, 1332.29, 14:18:28.417, 29/07/2007, 9
9.615, 163.28, 1380.30, 14:18:28.617, 29/07/2007, 9
9.815, 164.80, 1428.41, 14:18:28.817, 29/07/2007, 9
10.015, 166.61, 1477.02, 14:18:29.017, 29/07/2007, 9
10.215, 168.51, 1526.17, 14:18:29.217, 29/07/2007, 9
10.415, 170.35, 1575.87, 14:18:29.417, 29/07/2007, 9
10.615, 172.09, 1626.09, 14:18:29.617, 29/07/2007, 9
10.815, 173.74, 1676.81, 14:18:29.817, 29/07/2007, 9
11.015, 175.54, 1728.04, 14:18:30.017, 29/07/2007, 9
11.215, 177.07, 1779.75, 14:18:30.217, 29/07/2007, 9
11.415, 178.63, 1831.92, 14:18:30.417, 29/07/2007, 9
11.615, 180.13, 1884.54, 14:18:30.617, 29/07/2007, 9
11.815, 181.65, 1937.60, 14:18:30.817, 29/07/2007, 9
12.015, 183.16, 1991.10, 14:18:31.017, 29/07/2007, 9
12.215, 184.73, 2045.06, 14:18:31.217, 29/07/2007, 9
12.415, 186.02, 2099.43, 14:18:31.417, 29/07/2007, 9
12.615, 187.31, 2154.19, 14:18:31.617, 29/07/2007, 9
12.815, 188.83, 2209.35, 14:18:31.817, 29/07/2007, 9
13.015, 190.03, 2264.92, 14:18:32.017, 29/07/2007, 9
13.215, 191.36, 2320.85, 14:18:32.217, 29/07/2007, 9
13.415, 192.70, 2377.18, 14:18:32.417, 29/07/2007, 9
13.615, 193.76, 2433.86, 14:18:32.617, 29/07/2007, 9
13.815, 195.00, 2490.88, 14:18:32.817, 29/07/2007, 9
14.015, 196.16, 2548.25, 14:18:33.017, 29/07/2007, 9
14.215, 197.16, 2605.93, 14:18:33.217, 29/07/2007, 9
14.415, 198.22, 2663.92, 14:18:33.417, 29/07/2007, 9
14.615, 199.37, 2722.23, 14:18:33.617, 29/07/2007, 9
14.815, 200.30, 2780.85, 14:18:33.817, 29/07/2007, 9
15.015, 201.16, 2839.72, 14:18:34.017, 29/07/2007, 9
15.215, 202.03, 2898.86, 14:18:34.217, 29/07/2007, 9
15.415, 202.83, 2958.23, 14:18:34.417, 29/07/2007, 9
15.615, 203.41, 3017.81, 14:18:34.617, 29/07/2007, 9
15.815, 204.49, 3077.64, 14:18:34.817, 29/07/2007, 9
16.015, 205.01, 3137.70, 14:18:35.017, 29/07/2007, 9
16.215, 205.82, 3197.95, 14:18:35.217, 29/07/2007, 9
16.415, 206.41, 3258.41, 14:18:35.417, 29/07/2007, 9
16.615, 206.04, 3318.90, 14:18:35.617, 29/07/2007, 9
16.815, 203.72, 3378.99, 14:18:35.817, 29/07/2007, 9
17.015, 201.45, 3438.42, 14:18:36.017, 29/07/2007, 9
17.215, 198.83, 3497.12, 14:18:36.217, 29/07/2007, 9
17.415, 195.67, 3554.98, 14:18:36.417, 29/07/2007, 9
17.615, 192.64, 3611.93, 14:18:36.617, 29/07/2007, 9
17.815, 190.04, 3668.05, 14:18:36.817, 29/07/2007, 9
18.015, 187.43, 3723.42, 14:18:37.017, 29/07/2007, 9
18.215, 184.73, 3778.00, 14:18:37.217, 29/07/2007, 9
18.415, 182.18, 3831.81, 14:18:37.417, 29/07/2007, 9
18.615, 179.31, 3884.83, 14:18:37.617, 29/07/2007, 9
18.815, 176.81, 3937.06, 14:18:37.817, 29/07/2007, 9
19.015, 174.28, 3988.55, 14:18:38.017, 29/07/2007, 9
19.215, 171.45, 4039.25, 14:18:38.217, 29/07/2007, 9
19.415, 168.43, 4089.10, 14:18:38.417, 29/07/2007, 9
19.615, 165.58, 4138.09, 14:18:38.617, 29/07/2007, 9
19.815, 162.61, 4186.22, 14:18:38.817, 29/07/2007, 9
20.015, 159.92, 4233.52, 14:18:39.017, 29/07/2007, 9
20.215, 157.53, 4280.08, 14:18:39.217, 29/07/2007, 9
20.415, 155.24, 4325.95, 14:18:39.417, 29/07/2007, 9
20.615, 152.97, 4371.16, 14:18:39.617, 29/07/2007, 9

In addition to the spread sheets which are generated, there is also a raw data file which I have used to create the graph below:


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Anyone know what time the veyron does 300kph in ???

0-30 1.226 
0-60 2.539 
0-100 4.346 
0-150 8.085 
0-200 14.751 

0-186.4 12.474 sec 
300kmh is 186.4mph 

60ft 1.828, 46.03 
1/4mile 9.364, 163.73 
1/2mile 14.333, 197.78


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tommy F said:


> Anyone know what time the veyron does 300kph in ???
> 
> 0-30 1.226
> 0-60 2.539
> ...


Not as quick as a R32 by the looks :thumbsup:


Smokey


----------

